# Homeless Crayon Colors



## Shwhiskey Gumimaci (Mar 29, 2019)

So for awhile now I've been working on homeless Crayon colors just for fun. I would like to hear any thoughts or contributions any of you might have to my color palette. So far I have 
Bum Spray Brown
Scabie Scratch Red
Boot Rot Black 
Dumpster Green
Listerine Lavender
Urine Yellow
Ashtray Grey
Shopping Cart Silver
Cop Badge Copper
Please help me with this endeavor.


----------



## AAAutin (Mar 29, 2019)

Sniped Cigarette Saffron
Choo-Choo Charcoal
Flown Sign Sepia
Ocala Drainbow
Mad Dog Malt
#VanLife White
We Are Invisible


----------



## Maki40 (Mar 29, 2019)

cheap whiskey blonde
Dirty jean blue
Cigarette ash gray
Bull piss malt liquor yellow
Wife beater off white
Poor Penny copper
Grass stain green
Dirt weed brown
Crotch rash pink
Cardboard box brown
Down on your luck blue
Dingleberry dark brown
Fromunda cheese dark yellow
Sweaty balls hot pink
Jizz stain cream
Ripe pits peach
Bloody booger maroon
Neon earwax lime green
Sewage smell tangerine
Metallic hepatitis needle
Crusty dusty pussy pink
Speckled taint


----------



## roughdraft (Mar 29, 2019)

railroad spike Crimson

ya

dumpster green takes the cake!

with sniped cig saffron not far behind


----------



## MFB (Mar 29, 2019)

Ramen Shart Rouge


----------



## BardoBard (Mar 29, 2019)

Red hot mess
Alley creek yellow
Skid mark brown


----------



## BardoBard (Mar 29, 2019)

Lol
crack rock white


----------



## Coywolf (Mar 29, 2019)

*Looks at Calibur whiskey bottle in @Shwhiskey Gumimaci 's profile pic*

....

*projectile vomits*

... *Points*

Whatever-the-hell-that-is Taupe...


----------



## Shwhiskey Gumimaci (Mar 29, 2019)

Coywolf said:


> *Looks at Calibur whiskey bottle in @Shwhiskey Gumimaci 's profile pic*
> 
> ....
> 
> ...


You know I ain't a classy bitch. You already met me!


----------



## roughdraft (Mar 30, 2019)

moldy cheese Cerulean 

bedbug bitten skin Fuschia

fallen drunken bruise Amethyst

coughing up Black


----------



## Shwhiskey Gumimaci (Mar 31, 2019)

Also, hear me out, an entire line dedicated to Listerine colors


----------

